# What is your main decoy going to be this spring?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*What is your main decoy going to be this spring?*​
Sillosocks5447.37%Deadly Decoys32.63%Full Bodies2421.05%Custom Socks converted with back baone76.14%Traditional Socks with out backbone1210.53%Texas Rags65.26%Silouettes21.75%I primarily pass shoot21.75%I primarily jump shoot.43.51%


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You can choose only 1.

I know that some use a mix, but if you could only go out in the field with 1, which do you select?

There appears that there has been a huge shift in the last 3 years in what guys are buying, so should be interesting to see what guys go to decoy type is now.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What, no stuffer option?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I didn't really know what to post, I know that this year during the main migration we are going to be running about 1000 sillosocks and 240 FBs depending on who all comes with us. But when we get to Juvies we are planning on running all FBs when we can drive into fields. I chose Sillosocks because I would be able to use those all season.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow, lots of silosocks guys, the birds are gonna get to see plenty of those this spring.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

2,000 FB's! 8)

No we run SS's and Deadly's

They will get to see a bunch of ss's. I hate to say it though but I think like 50% of the guys that run huge spreads for snows are on here. I never see any others with snow spreads then guys I know from on here. I saw 5 guys hunting last spring and everyone of them is from this site. SOOOOO I don't think there will be to many big spreads like we are all thinking!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Goose Guy350 said:


> Wow, lots of silosocks guys, the birds are gonna get to see plenty of those this spring.


Ya, maybe rags and paper plates will be the ticket this year.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Let me ask you guys a question, what are your main reasons for choosing sillosocks over deadly decoys?


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

550 Avery FB's, 12 SS flyers, 2 Tornado machines


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Goose Guy350 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, lots of silosocks guys, the birds are gonna get to see plenty of those this spring.
> ...


History does have a way of repeating itself, if not this year, next year for sure :lol:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

EchoXLT,
Sillosocks are much faster to setup/takedown. Much lighter to carry and easier to store. Deadlies are great too but using their backbone supports and heads makes them much heavier and much bulkier(if that's a word) to deal with. We use Deadlies with heads for the "heads up" decoys but I wouldn't wanna lug a whole spread of them into a muddy field.

Alex


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think deadlies are more of a hassle than Fullbodies. I am pretty sure each deadly decoy weighs approximately 50 pounds.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

echoXLT said:


> Let me ask you guys a question, what are your main reasons for choosing sillosocks over deadly decoys?


Every decoy has a head, lighter, deploys faster, better movement in light winds, and having everything the same has its advantages when setting up/taking down.

Ill admitt, those Deadly blues with the upright heads are sexy but they weigh a TON. When it comes to portability, the SS have them beat to death.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I we just hav eto pick one i would also choose SILLOSOCKS! But i do use deadly's for the head and carry around 4 dz in a their bag isn't bad but not great but having my cart really helps. But the weight of 4 dz deadlys is way more than 20 dz sillosocks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Mertz I have a 60 deadlies in a bag. And if you compare 60 deadlies to 12 Avery's in two bags it is about the same weight. Not that it matters we use a four wheeler. We will be running 1000 sillo socks and 120 deadlies.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Let me ask you guys a question, what are your main reasons for choosing sillosocks over deadly decoys


From me its price... along with the reasons others have stated.

Although, I might have to break down and get some deadlys for a few sentrys in the spread.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I am running 300 GHG fb, 550 texas rags, 70 siloutes, and 50 shells.
does anyone think the texas rags will mess up the hunt.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Sd snow goose killer,
If I had those decoys that you posted, I'd leave the rags and silhouettes at home. However,if the shells are crappy,they'd stay home too. Mixing lots of types of decoys gives the birds too many "things to notice and consider" before deciding to come into gunnin' range. JMHO

Alex


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I use more SS's for all the reasons stated above. And I only have 150 deadly blues. They are an AWESOME looking blue decoy. Im thinking of upgrading my headless ones with SS upgrade kits.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Mertz I have a 60 deadlies in a bag. And if you compare 60 deadlies to 12 Avery's in two bags it is about the same weight. Not that it matters we use a four wheeler. We will be running 1000 sillo socks and 120 deadlies.


I'm saying for a sock they are extremely heavy, if we bring FBs into the picture then I don't care how heavy they are cuz I sure as heck am not carrying them into the field. One reason you buy socks is so they are light when the time comes that you have to carry in. Do you not agree?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Texas rags


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

I have 110 sillhouettes made, hopefully gonna run another 100 or so basic windsocks, and we have 6 snow goose magnets.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Tubesocks all the way :beer:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

...on toothpicks


----------



## trueoutdoorsman (Jan 15, 2008)

600 deadlies and 250 ghg fullbodies and floaters


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Call me crazy but I enjoy putting econo sillosocks together. They are in my price range. And after the paint job they hardly look different that the screen printed ones.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Paper plates! :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

echoXLT said:


> Let me ask you guys a question, what are your main reasons for choosing sillosocks over deadly decoys?


 i think its becuase of portability and they are in alot of guys price range to buy a large spreads worth. I will be running custom silo socks i used the conversion kit. Pretty slick


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

milk jugs!! :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

400 paper plates (Dixie ones all the way) 
400 plastic knifes to hold my plates
200 garbage bags
45 white balloons and helium 
300 yrds of 8lb test.
5 Flare Chairs
:beer:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the ballon idea all have to try that one.


----------



## SOCALSNOWS (Feb 5, 2008)

we are going to run about 3000 sillosocks and about 200 full bodies.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

3000 sillo socks and 200 full bodys? Are you on Meth? Why would you run that many? How many guys are you hunting with?


----------



## SOCALSNOWS (Feb 5, 2008)

we are hunting with 7 guys, and sillosocks are so easy that by myself i could put out 1000 decoys in 1 hour


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

If you've got that many sillosocks than having 200 fb's is a waste of time and there is absolutely no reason to have them.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

1000 by yourself in an hour? That's gotta be some kind of record?! Let me get Guinness to come check that out... :roll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

B20XD said:


> If you've got that many sillosocks than having 200 fb's is a waste of time and there is absolutely no reason to have them.


I second that, if I had that many socks I wouldn't bother with the FBs.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I know that it took 2 guys an hour to put out 500 sillo socks and deadlies in canada. So you must be really quick. Either that or there must not be any mud in the spring where you hunt. I know there is mud where I hunt.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I have a question for the guys in here that have had Deadly decoys. Once you get them out in the field and get some time in with them and the tyvek softens up in no wind days does the tyvek droop (Sag) over the back bone and have no support?? To me that might be one of advantages that a silosock has over deadly decoys.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

1 guy putting out 1000 decoys in an hour by himself

Ok I did a little math
Thats comes to 16.67 decoys per minute or roughly every 4 seconds another decoys goes in the ground.

I would love to see your methods, you must run around the spread like a squirrel,oke: I'm just kidding though, I know exactly what you mean the silosocks set up really quickly.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

brobones said:


> I have a question for the guys in here that have had Deadly decoys. Once you get them out in the field and get some time in with them and the tyvek softens up in no wind days does the tyvek drop over the back bone and have no support?? To me that might be one of advantages that a silosock has over deadly decoys.


We didnt notice anything like this untill last summer when we washed em after the spring season. The inks and stuff from the screen printing or whatever on the blues (thats all we have) I guess helped em hold up through fall the spring, but when we washed em it really softened up. Im gonna put mylar bags in all of mine, and upgrade my headless ones with SS upgrade kits. Its not gonna be real bad unless they get wet.


----------

